# Graham Davey



## Dozy (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone know of the whereabouts of Graham Davey who served his time, as Deck Apprentice, with Bank Line. His first trip was on Carronbank from October 1967 to February 1969. He was one of three first trippers, the others being David Cape from Scarborough and Jim Stafford from Tumbling Waters, Chichester. Graham came from Bristol and the last I heard of him, he was Mate with CP. Jim paid off early to make up a block booking, with Callum MacInnes from Stornoway, in Osaka in 1968. The senior apprentice was Colin Nelson from Belfast. Anyone else from this voyage please get in touch.

Many thanks,
DHCape. (Dozy)


----------

